# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Animal Smuggling Disaster

## Carlos

(Photo by Miona Janeke)

Some 400 endangered amphibians and reptiles including 30 frogs species died from dehydration and improper shipping in South Africa, on a US bound trip  :Frown:  .   More than 1,600 animals were crammed into two crates and smuggled out of Madagascar.  The survivors are being treated at a local zoo; but some are beyond help.  The animals had been without water and food for at least five days; their final flight to US destination canceled due to bad weather.

This could be greatly avoided if every single imported animal could be tracked back to origin by the prospective owner prior to purchase; ensuring it passed all government required paper work, inspections and permits. Hope they find the persons who financed this operation and make them spend a decade in a Madagascar jail  :Mad:  .

More photos and story on BBC link:  BBC News - Hundreds of dead animals found at South Africa airport.

----------


## ColleenT

horrible

----------


## Amy

I saw that a few weeks ago, it made me want to cry.  Poor babies didn't deserve this  :Frown:

----------


## Eli

This is horrible! My anger cannot be described in words. At least none i care to post... It is sickening that people would waste the lives of hundreds of animals to make a quick buck! We are acting like animals just doing this! I agree with you Carlos, the criminals should be held in an Antananarivo prison for a decade.....a decade for EACH animal they neglected!

----------


## Josh

Oh my goodness, this is so sad!  :Frown:  Thank you so much for showing this Carlos. This just shows how bad certain pet operations can be. The fact that many could not even move or turn around FOR FIVE DAYS is enough to make my skin crawl. Also the fact that many were endangered, vulnerable, or threatened saddens me greatly. I agree that someone should be punished for this inhuman act of cruelty. I just hope that something like this never happens again :Mad:

----------


## Josh

This is so sad and infuriating at the same time  :Frown:  :Mad: . I really do feel that these smugglers ought to be hunted down and thrown in jail, not only for killing hundreds of animals, but for also killing hundreds of ENDANGERED species. They ought to shove them into a 4x4 ft cell without food or water and see how they like it. I truly hope that something like this never happens again. Thank you for enlightening us Carlos

----------


## irThumper

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   This is one reason why I only want to buy captive bred...  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Randy

thats  just  sad .i had a spotted  sungazer from africa before they hit the endangered species list i  hope none of them were in there

----------

